# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Is this Testosterone Enanthate real ? BELCO PHARMA INDIA

## rootvirus

Hi guys. I bought myself some Testosterone Enanthate and it's called Testaject-200 . I've googled for it but it found no results. Now i'm beginning to think it's fake! It's a 10 ml vial, oh and the vial's label is a bit misformed due to the scanner, its not like that on the vial. Here's some pics of the vial label and the box. Can any1 please tell me if this is fake ??

----------


## Juicy Sauce

cau u post a pic of the bottle?

----------


## rootvirus

Here is some pics of the bottel. It's the best i can do regarding quallity of the pics, try keeping it small for better quallity.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Get it tested is the only way to tell if its real.

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard Root!

----------


## rootvirus

y0 seajackel, ta. So i guess u are the main admin and advisor here! ta for all the replies but it still gives me no answers. Any1 that can tell me fake or real mcCoy pls reply on this post. I don't wanna inject some fake shizzle!

----------


## Seajackal

No bro I'm just a sub-moderator here, I'm no admin at all bro! Well as for
your stuff I haven't seen anything like that before even coming from a collor
lover country like India (take the boxes collor for example to this nick), I
really dunno anything about that lab, I just went to their site to see if I could
find something like yours but they have Deca , NPP, test prop and sust but I
couldn't find the test enant in their list but this doesn't mean they aren't
producing it it may be just a new added product? Their address matches to
your label, so I assume you got a registrated pharmacy product which is
not the same for LIKA labs also from India, they aren't registrated in the
Indian medicines list for AAS but they are for all the others...IMO this may
be good to go.

----------


## rootvirus

ta seajackel. I checked their site 2 and looked @ the date it was last modified i think it was 23 Feb 2004 and the manufacturing date on the box = 12/2004. That's why maybe they don't have it on their site?? Thnx for the reply and soz for the posting in the wrong sub. :Aajack:

----------


## Seajackal

Not a problem bro!

----------


## wiseguy83

> ta seajackel. I checked their site 2 and looked @ the date it was last modified i think it was 23 Feb 2004 and the manufacturing date on the box = 12/2004. That's why maybe they don't have it on their site?? Thnx for the reply and soz for the posting in the wrong sub.



HEY MAN CANT SAY IVE EVER SEEN TEST-E.LIKE THAT B4.STICK WITH WHT U KNOW MATE. :Hmmmm:

----------


## Seajackal

Hey wiseguy is your caps lock stucked or what you've been posting shit all
in CAPs lately and that for internet is not so friendly bro settle down man!

----------


## DSM4Life

> y0 seajackel, ta. So i guess u are the main admin and advisor here! ta for all the replies but it still gives me no answers. Any1 that can tell me fake or real mcCoy pls reply on this post. I don't wanna inject some fake shizzle!


I can't comment on the gear....
Edited: no such comments man, we are all bros here. Thanks Seajackal.

----------


## texasmk4

you better get it tested

----------

